# FTP-Server



## Almjodler (29. März 2002)

Meine Angelegenheit:
Ich hab da noch nen alten PII 266MHz (ja ich weis nich gerade schnell aber dürfte reichen oder  ?!) und würde dadraus gerne nen FTP-Server Basteln der immer online is, praktisch so pseudo-mäßig einen wie in so ner Serverstation wo da 1000e nebeneinander rumstehen. Ich habe dazu DSL und nen Router, d.h. ich müsste in an den Router hängen mit normalem Netzwerk. 
Wie soll ich das dann machen, bzw. lohnt es sich das zu machen und würde des echt gehen dann einfach über den Router ans Internet, dann Serversoftware drauf oder wie das auch immer geht und fertig?
Außerdem noch zu der Software wie würde das dann gehen, was braucht man da Software-mäßig gesehen so für zeuch und wie richtet man den Server dann wenn man die Hardware erledigt hat weiter ein?
Danke, bye


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. März 2002)

Hallo,

ich nehme mal an, dass du keine DSL-Standleitung hast, d.h. du brauchst einen Anbieter wie http://www.d2g.com , der http://www.MEINNAME.d2g.com in deine dynamische IP auflöst. So, das war der einfachere Teil.
Jetzt brauchst du noch eine FTP-Serversoftware. Sofern das eine "richtige" Software sein soll, musst du ganz schön tief in die Tasche greifen. Du könntest jedoch auch Jana (http://www.jan aserver.de) nehmen, der kostenlos ist, und auch einen integrierten FTP-Server dabei hat. Ich weiß jedoch nicht, wie sicher der ist.

Hope that helps


----------



## Psyclic (30. März 2002)

hm es gibt da noch etliche mehrere...
falls du windows xp, bzw. 2000 oder nt benutz installier dir den IIS, oder halt nur das ftp ding und du hast nen ftp server...
sonst gibts noch den G6 FTP server welcher recht gut und auch sicher ist, dann gibts noch ServU... von Wsftp gibts auch noch einen


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. März 2002)

Hallo,



> _Original geschrieben von Psyclic _
> *[...] sonst gibts noch den G6 FTP server welcher recht gut und auch sicher ist, dann gibts noch ServU... von Wsftp gibts auch noch einen *



.... die jedoch alle längst nicht kostenlos sind ... wie z.B. der JanaServer


----------



## Psyclic (30. März 2002)

ich bin mal davon ausgegangen das derjenige zu den andern 99% der usern hier gehört der NICHT für software bezahlt


----------



## Almjodler (30. März 2002)

naja kostenlos sollte des eigentlich schon bleiben aber ihr könnt mir ja mal Namen von Programmen nennen da kommt man schon irgendwie für lau ran 
ähm, ... geht das ganze nich auch irgendwie mit linux ganz einfach so dass man eigentlich nahezu kein extraprogramm für die sache braucht?

die dynamic-DNS Anbieter sind auch kostenlos oder?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (31. März 2002)

Hallo,



> _Original geschrieben von Almjodler _
> *[...] da kommt man schon irgendwie für lau ran
> *


Du weißt, dass das illegal ist, oder !! Zudem gibt es doch auch kostenlose Programme, wie z.B. der JanaServer. Der FTP-Kram funktioniert prima.



> ähm, ... geht das ganze nich auch irgendwie mit linux ganz einfach so dass man eigentlich nahezu kein extraprogramm für die sache braucht?


Klar geht das ganze auch mit Linux. Dafür gibt es meines Wissens etliche kostenlose FTP-Programme. Musst halt mal ein bisschen suchen, jedoch ist die Konfiguration (+ Sicherheit !!!!) zum Teil nicht besonders einfach.



> die dynamic-DNS Anbieter sind auch kostenlos oder?


Jein. Alle Anbieter sind nicht kostenlos. Der Anbieter http://www.dns2go.com ist jedoch einer der kostenlosen. Ich habe damit bislang nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Psyclic (31. März 2002)

dyndns.org <- 100% free


----------



## Almjodler (31. März 2002)

OK, also dann gibts da noch das Problem a là auto-trennung nach 24 Stunden vom Provider, ...... da kann man wohl nichts dagegen tun oder?
Hm, .... ne Sonder-Genehmigung von T-Online dass Auto-Disconnect abgeschaltet wird dürfte wohl schwer zu bekommen sein 
Was könnte ich da machen?


----------



## Almjodler (31. März 2002)

ach und nochwas, ich will nich unbedingt noch nen monitor und tastatur maus usw. daran anschließen und deshalb wollte ich das so machen, dass ich einfach die FTP software irgendwie in den autostart tue dass ich den PC hardwaremäßig blos an strom und an netzwerk anschließen muss und ihn dann blos anschalten muss und fertig, ... wie machen die das denn bei diesen riesen-server-anlagen, da is ja auch nich an jedem von den 1000 servern ein Monitor zum überwachen dran, die machen das irgendwie mit netzwerk oder?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. März 2002)

Gibnt einiges an  *kostengünstiger* Software, die nach Trennung automatisch Wiedereinwahl vornimmt - genannt sein 2:

flat2serv

und

Flatman (1.0) 

NICHT Warezzeug, sondern Original von Hersteller!

flat2serv ca 35 € (?)

und

Flatman (1.0) (ca. 15 €


----------



## JanDelay (3. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Psyclic _
> *ich bin mal davon ausgegangen das derjenige zu den andern 99% der usern hier gehört der NICHT für software bezahlt *





LOL

so seh ich das auch...


----------



## Psyclic (3. April 2002)

sorry, aber ich denke es interessiert hier keine sau woher/wie du deine software illegal beziehst.
solche links sind hier gar nicht gern gesehn also betrachte dich schon mal als vor(ver)warnt


----------



## Klon (3. April 2002)

Wir sind kein Warezboard.

Muss ich mehr sagen? Denke nicht.


----------



## Beikonur (24. September 2004)

*FTP Server*

Hi

Ich habe mir dein Problem mal durchgelesen und muste feststellen das ihr viel zu viel Käse erzählt, erstmal ein originale BS/OS hat ja wohl jeder ob 98/ME/2k/XP so und alles andere was du brauchst findest du kostenlos im Netz (offizell).

*1. BS egal welches
2. Für das wieder verbinden minnst du das Proggi Flat Server.
3. Einen FTP Server kostenlos von Microsoft der in dem IIS Packet mit drin ist.*

Und das ist schon alles was du dafür brauchst und es läuft bei mir schon gute 3 Jahr mit einem Apache Web server.

Koniguration ist ganz einfach und was Du sonst noch benötigst wenn du es nicht schon hast wäre ein Flat für dein DSL sonnst wirds teuer. Wenn noch fragen sind meld dich ich helfe gern. Hab selber lange an diesem Problem gesessen.

bis denn...


----------

